# Information please



## KHESANHMIKE (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone have info about san quintin, what to expect, crime, telephone. Just general info needed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

San Quintin? Where? What state? What neighborhood?


----------



## KHESANHMIKE (Apr 9, 2014)

Located in baja


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Baja California Sur o Norte?
You could be more helpful if you are seeking help. Lots of Mexican states have towns of the same names. By the way, proper names are always capitalized.


----------



## KHESANHMIKE (Apr 9, 2014)

Baja, norte.thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK. I just searched San Quintin BCN Mexico Safety and got lots of hits. Maybe they will be of help to you. As for weather, since it is near Ensenada, it should be similar; rather cool and humid with morning fog.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Do not know if they still do this, in Baha few years back went down with RV group sprarade over many miles. We came to this poor Mexican guy on the right side of the road in the middle of nowhere with sand dunes around. His hood was up, his gas cap was open, and had a 5 gallon gas can. We pulled over, broken english, said he was out of gas! Felt sorry for it was the middle of nowhere. 

Motorhome no, but the car we let him suck out 5 gallons of gas. Thank you's and all that stuff and on our way.........

When we stopped that night we were talking about our day's drive, I said I stopped to give a poor Mexican 5 gallons of gas. In all about 9 or 10 stopped to give gas...I did think he was working fast, and then that night thought he must of has a 50 gallon drum behind the sand dune.

So, I guess, there are other ways of being robbed safely!

DD


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is funny. A little bit like the little boy in San Cristobal who cries his head out as tourists go by and claim that his money was stolen by a bigger boy and that his parents will beat him up.
One day I happen to go by and a man was saying to him you got robbed again today?
This kid is really good at crying on demand...


----------

